

Don't fire your customers - coderdude
http://disattention.com/75/dont-fire-your-customers/

======
andymoe
On a related note - as a consultant, freelancer other provider of service it's
important to know when firing your customer is the right thing to do.

It's not something that should be taken lightly and should always be done with
kid cloves but if you have a client or customer that is not the right fit,
taking advantage or abusive to your staff then it's time to let them go.

Of course usually the answer to your clients and customers should be "YES"

